# Maple Bar Top



## zduchene (Apr 26, 2012)

I am making a bar top out of hard rock maple. I am using a biscuit joiner to join 1x3 boards together on end to achieve the look that I want.

I have glued and joined the boards together and noticed, even before gluing that the piece will not be completely flat when I am done due to very slight bowing in the wood in different places.

My question is, what is the best way to make the top flat? Do you think I can just sand it flat? or do I need to use a thickness planer (which I do not have)?

I would say the maximum height differential between the boards is not more than 1/32".

Thanks for the help!


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

sand wont make it flat and neither will a planer.

the boards need to be run over a jointer to flatten them. jointer then thickness planner to get rid of the hump.

sorry for the bad news but thats what needs to be done if you want it flat


----------



## zduchene (Apr 26, 2012)

Can anything be done if everything is already glued up and joined together?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

zduchene said:


> I am making a bar top out of hard rock maple. I am using a biscuit joiner to join 1x3 boards together on end to achieve the look that I want.
> 
> I have glued and joined the boards together and noticed, even before gluing that the piece will not be completely flat when I am done due to very slight bowing in the wood in different places.
> 
> ...


You said you joined them together *on end*. Did you mean end to end, not edge to edge. If you've done them end to end, they could be flattened by running through a jointer, or you could use a handplane.










 







.


----------



## zduchene (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry. Maybe I am not using all the correct vernacular...I am new to this world.

I joined them together on the short edge, so the wide edge is the top. And the wood is a little "bowed" on the top of the wood, but the boards went together really well on their edge.

Could I use a hand planer to fix that?


----------



## zduchene (Apr 26, 2012)

If a hand plane will work which do you suggest? I don't currently have one...

Thanks.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

if you want it 100% flat you will need a jointer and planer. joint the boards 1st and than run them thru the planer. 
i knew you meant you edge glued them.


----------

